# shell dwellers.......



## pj1218 (Jun 11, 2011)

so for christmas im asking my mom for this tank : http://www.bigappleherp.com/Fluval-Spec-Nano-Aquarium-Kit?sc=8&category=24883 . its fluval spec and i was going to do a pico saltwater in this tank when i saw a video ( it is in the link ) that had puffers and shell dwellers in them. would either of those work in this tank?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

2 gallons? I'd only do a few shrimp and maybe a snail. Its pretty, but I'd rather have a cheaper, bigger tank. I don't think I'd risk more than 1 cichlid of any size since the first fight would be the last. I'd say a pair of clown killies, but they'd just jump out. Maybe a single bumblebee goby. But really, I like bigger tanks even for nano fish. Just move a betta from the 1 gal.


----------



## pj1218 (Jun 11, 2011)

what about the tiny sized puffer fish? i was planning on doing a pico reef with it because the other setup i wanted to do costs alot more than this :\ and im already getting the betta from the 1 gallon a upgrade soon right now its just temporary housing.


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

Look through the saltwater threads, you'll find one where the cons of nano reef tanks are brought to light by those much more experienced.


----------



## toddnbecka (Jun 30, 2006)

Even a pea puffer needs a minimum tank size of 10 gallons.


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

The dwarf puffers? I don't see why you couldn't do 1 in it. You couldn't put anything else in though as they would probably attack it.


----------

